
EVE Online: About the boot.ini issue (the fallout) - nickb
http://myeve.eve-online.com/devblog.asp?a=blog&bid=526
======
rms
I wonder what less technically inclined users are doing without their
boot.ini's right about now.

------
DanielBMarkham
I must have missed the part where he explained why they didn't take ten
minutes, make a new windows VM and try out the setup. Heck, they could have
made it part of the build.

Setup programs have to be tested. Your solution is no good unless it installs.
I must be mising something -- I read the whole article and am still left
wondering how they let something like this happen.

~~~
dougp
As I understand it the patch would install just fine and was perfectly
playable. Until the user restarted the computer and then windows would not
boot. So thats a little bit harder to catch.

~~~
megamark16
Actually, if I read correctly the issue was that if the boot.ini file is
stored on the first partition of a hard drive it will be automatically
restored at startup without any indication of a problem to the end user, which
was the case for their test environments. Their tests have been since been
broadened.

I have to say, props to them for standing up and taking responsibility,
integrity means a lot in a world with very little of it left.

Thanks Mark

